

Update to Our Customers on ADP - mr-ron
http://blog.zenefits.com/adp/

======
lewisl9029
Other side of the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686175)

It sounds like Zenefits didn't do their due diligence in building ADP
integration through official channels (according to the pdf they didn't even
attempt to contact ADP for official integration options) and decided to just
scrape information off the ADP portal by asking their customers for admin
access (a security nightmare waiting to happen)...

I find it especially distasteful that they're now playing victim and trying to
spin things around in their favor by using marketing and social media to gain
support for their questionable practices.

------
serve_yay
I think I'm glad I don't have to deal with either of these organizations.

~~~
ljk
another zenefits incident not too long ago
[http://www.businessinsider.com/zenefits-ceo-rescinds-job-
off...](http://www.businessinsider.com/zenefits-ceo-rescinds-job-offer-on-
quora-2015-5)

------
x0x0
Does anyone actually believe the disingenuous surprise of startups when larger
companies don't want to help the startups take their business? Viz every
company who wants to scrape craiglist.

~~~
Sleaker
scraping content off websites, and automating a data entry process are two
very different things.

~~~
bdcravens
Perhaps, but at the end of the day, you're leveraging someone else's product
in both cases. Perhaps a better example would be if someone automated the
submission of Craigslist ads and CL blocked it.

~~~
Sleaker
I still think there's a distinct difference between providing automated
services on behalf of an already registered customer to make their experience
more seamless and prevent errors. And posting automated Ads to CL.

